

Are you mobile app developers idiots? - TMK
http://aleprok.eu/2011/11/10/are-you-mobile-app-developers-idiots/

======
king_magic
> Seriously if the app store does not offer solution for effective support
> system. You have to create it yourself or collaborate with other app
> developers and create system for it.

That's a good idea. The App Store, in Apple's example, has been seriously
lacking a comprehensive bug reporting/support system. It would be interesting
to see a third party take it on; after all, AdMob took on iOS advertising
before Apple did. This is certainly something that could be done in a similar
fashion.

I haven't seen anything out there yet like this (maybe it exists, though).
Seems to me like it could have a lot of potential - especially if it worked
across iOS/Android/WP, had various statistics, etc.

~~~
TMK
Seriously if such thing does not exist for mobile I'm sad. I'm so used to file
bug reports on Fedora with abrt.

Thing is. If the app stores do not do anything about it. The only way to do
something for it is to do it yourself and stop complaining about lack of
customer support support.

~~~
king_magic
Exactly. And beyond the sheer usefulness of it, it's a potential business
opportunity.

~~~
TMK
Yep. Like I stated in the post. I would do it myself If I had Android or
iPhone, but phone for me is phone so old shitty Nokia is enough for me.

